# Three left handed bows to sell



## Rjackmon (9 mo ago)

New user here. I was not allowed to post to market place. I assume it’s because I need to join?
That process is not intuitive. Please help with 1st steps?

thanks


----------



## 603Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

Rjackmon said:


> New user here. I was not allowed to post to market place. I assume it’s because I need to join?
> That process is not intuitive. Please help with 1st steps?
> 
> thanks


You need to be here two weeks and make 20 useful posts. Then you can sell all you want.


----------



## Rjackmon (9 mo ago)

603Scott said:


> You need to be here two weeks and make 20 useful posts. Then you can sell all you want.


Thank you! Just found the rules.


----------



## 603Scott (Aug 6, 2020)

Rjackmon said:


> Thank you! Just found the rules.


Right on. Welcome to AT.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Rjackmon.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## Rjackmon (9 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> Rjackmon.
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.
> 
> Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


Thank you!!!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Rjackmon (9 mo ago)

buttercup said:


> Welcome from Penn State


Thank you Butter Cup


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Jburkett19 (Aug 14, 2017)

Welcome from NC


----------

